# Smothered crow.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Sportmen learn that the crow as well as being an exclusive target, are good to eat. Young birds are best.
In a skillet, fry a clove of garlic in bacon fat. Remove. Roll bird in flour and season with salt and pepper. Place in a skillet, brown on both sides, cover and occasionally add a bit of water. Cook until tender. Season with H.P. Sauce or Worcestershire sauce. Serve.

 Al


----------

